# Australia Thwarts Huge Terrorist Plot



## 1feral1 (9 Nov 2005)

Try www.dailytelegraph.com.au or www.news.com.au 

We are not at all suprised of this news, as we all knew it would come sooner or later.

This time we got lucky, next time, maybe not. As I have said many times on this site, the threat is very real here. In Sydney and Melbourne yesterday two big raids, police shot at and wounded, and one terr in in critical condition after a firefight in suburban Sydney.

Local Muslims are outraged after 17 arrests,( try www.islamicsydeny.com - go to forums and have a look around) and even attacked a Channel 9 camera crew, and at one point 5 muslims kicking one of the crew about the head while he was down on the ground. ALL ON VIDEO. So, whast going on, and what side are they on? I think thats obvious, and due to my attitude about these gutless acts, I'll keep my pie hole shut for now.

The only thing that has suceeded is again the gap betweeen us and then has widened  even more (being honest, this is truly sad). In retaliation today a Sydney police stationed was attacked and a Police car fire bombed. The govt said the events were not linked   :, but 5 men of middle eastern appearnace were seen running from the scene.

Good on John Howard for enacting these new anti terror laws, as his actions have saved the lives of countless inniocent Aussie civilians! This even the opposition agrees on.

Please take the time to read the news on the links provided above.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Nov 2005)

Edit - www.islamicsydney.com - sorry.

Wes


----------



## Slim (20 Nov 2005)

> Local Muslims are outraged after 17 arrests...



When it suites them!



> *Attacks on tape: Police*Under fire from parents, cops allege school's video-surveillance captured sex assaults of teen
> Some Toronto police officers fought back yesterday after charges of racism were levelled against the force by parents following the arrests of 16 suspects last week.
> 
> The accused are black and the alleged victim white.
> ...



Seems the parents were insisting the cops were all a pack of racists..Till the lot of their children were caught sexually assaulting the victim on videotape!

People woill say anything to get their way. All they need is to be stood up to!


----------



## 48Highlander (21 Nov 2005)

I can't find a single mention of any of that wes.  You sure you didn't just make it up?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (21 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> P.S. I was all over the news for a little while.



Why, what did you do?


----------



## 48Highlander (21 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> You caught him. Wes is trying to incite a race war.  :
> 
> P.S. I was all over the news for a little while.



Well, this is why phrases like "just check the news, it's there" don't count as evidence.  Posting a DIRECT link to the relevant articles is normally considered a good idea, as well as good manners.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Nov 2005)

It was good for the day posted, but try googling it, you'll be swamped.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## cobbler (22 Nov 2005)

Here are two articles relating to the terrorists...

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,17185162-2,00.html?from=rss

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,17178386-1702,00.html?from=rss


A few months ago an AQ terrorist specifically threatened Melbourne in video. 
Then recently our PM John Howard had said shortly before the raids that we had intelligence of a specific terrorist threat in Australia. 

Yet some backbenchers in the opposition Labor party and the leaders of the hopeless minor parties like the greens and the democrats had said he was lying and trying to scare the nation into passing new terror laws. Despite the police and intellignece officials confirming the threat. Shows just how hopeless those politicians were, not fit for parliament or the senate i reckon. At least we have a strong leader at the helm of Australia.


----------

